# Bvk and Abel for sale



## mainefish (Aug 22, 2013)

Up for sale is a brand new TFO BVK 7 wt paired with an abel super 8 in very good condition. Reel has rio redfish line on it that's brand new as well. Also comes with a nice new tfo triangular rod case. $400.


----------

